# Bolens G152



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

What's is the American equivalent of a Bolens G152 , just curious if their was one maybe john Deere or Kabota or any other American brand tractor.

Any advise or help is greatly appreciated ahead of time. 

Thanks Robert


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Robert, welcome to the forum.

John Deere 650, 750, 850 (made by Yanmar). Kubota B1400, B1500 (made in Japan). Ford 100, 120 (made by Jacobsen). Case 155, 195.


----------



## Rhinson76 (May 6, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Robert, welcome to the forum.
> 
> John Deere 650, 750, 850 (made by Yanmar). Kubota B1400, B1500 (made in Japan). Ford 100, 120 (made by Jacobsen). Case 155, 195.


Thank you


----------

